# Fastest ever BLD solve attempt!



## Dene (Jan 2, 2009)

G'day guys,

Very soon I am going to have the opportunity to solve a rubik's cube blindfolded in the fastest ever time. I will be travelling over a time barrier that will take me back 24 hours in time, and if all goes to plan, I will have a time of approximately -23 hours, 50 minutes. I will take my time to make sure that I get it absolutely right.

So, I will keep you guys up to date on how this goes, and hopefully it will be a new record!


----------



## blade740 (Jan 2, 2009)

A time barrier? Make sure to charge your flux capacitor.


----------



## Fobo911 (Jan 2, 2009)

blade740 said:


> A time barrier? Make sure to charge your flux capacitor.



And don't forget to get a Delorean.


----------



## Ryanrex116 (Jan 2, 2009)

Good luck, I hope you don't DNF. 

Even if the time is counted in the same time zone, you might get the UWR for fastest execution.


----------



## bichettereds (Jan 2, 2009)

Crossing the IDL eh? Where you going?


----------



## jcuber (Jan 2, 2009)

This is the first time I've seen a Back to the Future refrence here. BTW, LOL!


----------



## kickinwing2112 (Jan 2, 2009)

Are you gonna use a stackmat?


----------



## Stefan (Jan 2, 2009)

You know, you could memorize two or three. Just as backup in case you DNF the first.


----------



## IamWEB (Jan 2, 2009)

Really needs a video for when this happens. =]


----------



## Dene (Jan 2, 2009)

StefanPochmann said:


> You know, you could memorize two or three. Just as backup in case you DNF the first.



Yea that is the plan. I definitely need to get one. The problem is, I'm bad enough at bld, I've never done multi.
And yes hopefully I can record it.


----------



## Sa967St (Jan 2, 2009)

sub-0 is possible!!


----------



## Stefan (Jan 2, 2009)

StefanPochmann said:


> You know, you could memorize two or three. Just as backup *in case you DNF the first.*


Clarification: The *first* that you *solve*, which could be the *last* that you *memorize* (to minimize total time and interference for that main attempt).


----------



## Dene (Jan 3, 2009)

Ok I've thought about this, and because I hate BLD solving that much, I've decided that I will only do the one cube, and I will just have to be very careful.
Right now I'm hoping the person next to me is happy to record it for me.


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Jan 3, 2009)

Good luck! Let's hope this time barrier thing doesn't screw up your timer xD


----------



## IamWEB (Jan 3, 2009)

Do You Not Have Any Video Recording Device?


----------



## blade740 (Jan 3, 2009)

Do You Not Know How To Not Capitalize Every Word?


----------



## Dene (Jan 4, 2009)

IamWEB said:


> Do You Not Have Any Video Recording Device?



Sorry for the ambuiguity: I meant, I hope they're happy to record it using my own camera.


----------



## Dene (Jan 6, 2009)

Ok so I can't confirm whether I did it at the right time, but I had a successful BLD solve with a time of 4:36.xx about 25 minutes into the flight.


----------



## fanwuq (Jan 6, 2009)

Yay!
That's awesome!
That would be -23h55m23.XXs


----------



## qqwref (Jan 6, 2009)

Sa967St said:


> sub-0 is possible!!



I think Negative Time BLD solves have been done already. And Frank can get a sub-0 BLD whenever he wants


----------



## Paul Wagner (Jan 8, 2009)

good luck man


----------



## Stefan (Jan 8, 2009)

Paul Wagner said:


> good luck man


OMG the winner of the 2009 dumbest post award has already been determined. The year has just begun, but this can't possibly be beaten.


----------



## d4m4s74 (Jan 8, 2009)

StefanPochmann said:


> Paul Wagner said:
> 
> 
> > good luck man
> ...


It can, I don't know how yet, but I will beat that


----------



## Dene (Jan 8, 2009)

StefanPochmann said:


> Paul Wagner said:
> 
> 
> > good luck man
> ...



I didn't bother saying anything on here before but I may as well add that I was thinking the same thing.


----------



## qqwref (Jan 8, 2009)

Me too. Go Stefan!


----------



## abr71310 (Jan 11, 2009)

StefanPochmann said:


> Paul Wagner said:
> 
> 
> > good luck man
> ...



ROFLMAO.

And congrats on the sub-0, Dene...

I still have yet to pick up blindfold solving... Pochmann scares me!! (not the method)


----------



## ConnorCuber (Jan 11, 2009)

StefanPochmann said:


> Paul Wagner said:
> 
> 
> > good luck man
> ...



Stefan, you are amazing.


----------



## Odin (Jan 11, 2009)

StefanPochmann said:


> Paul Wagner said:
> 
> 
> > good luck man
> ...



I disagree Check this out Heres the thread: http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?t=8545&highlight=cancer+bad+news

Whats going on is Fanwuq is talking about how his(or hers) friend got cancer and then this guy says


shoot1510 said:


> My Terrible News was that people think it my birthday. *Which is not actuality.* It on Aug 16. And now! People are giving present to me at school. My birthday is not on Jan 8 2009



So when i was reading this, i thought to myself,"Wtf is this guy comparing getting cance to getting gifts when its not your birthday?"


----------



## happa95 (Jan 11, 2009)

Odin said:


> StefanPochmann said:
> 
> 
> > Paul Wagner said:
> ...



birthday boy wins by a longshot.


----------



## deco122392 (Jan 11, 2009)

wow..... Stefan.... what do you think?
i have to agree with Odin and Happa95....


----------



## mazei (Jan 11, 2009)

I go with Odin. Since Paul Wagner might just have read the first page and that's it. The birthday guy is just...


----------



## d4m4s74 (Jan 11, 2009)

birthday boy, seriously


----------



## rubikscubiks (Jan 11, 2009)

gd luck ...xx


----------

